# Urdu: badalna, badla, tabdil, tabaadal, tabdili...



## teaboy

Would someone help me with the differences in usage and meaning of these related words?


----------



## akak

teaboy said:


> Would someone help me with the differences in usage and meaning of these related words?


Rough and ready:

badalna - to change
badla    revenge or sometimes past form of verb (eg. _Kisne yeh badla_?)
tabdil - change, alter, transfer (often used with _karna_)
tabaadal - transfer, change between two things
tabdili   - n. change


----------



## panjabigator

تبادلہ ِخیال - exchange of thoughts (vis à vis dialogue)

Is بدلہ as 'revenge' from the same Arabic word as these other words?  The other word I know for 'revenge' is انتقام.

تبدیلی in Hindi is परिवर्तन.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Don't forget the word* badlii* used in different contexts such as in *adla-badlii ادلہ بدلی / अदला बदली*     (as in an exchange of... anything material, such as _rings_ for an engagement or _prisoners_ between countries at war)...

If you come to Pakistan you will see a number of mechanic workshop offering to change your oil, and their signboards advertising their =  *تیل بدلی **tel-badlii.

*But talking of your car you can obviously say =  *مجھے تیل بدلنا پڑیگا* *mujhe tel badalna paRega* or in a slightly more formal way = *مجھے تیل  تبدیل کرنا   پڑیگا* _*mujhe tel tabdiil karna paRega*_. 

And you would have used the same words had you talked about money... 

Of course if you want to show that you are someone, you'd better say *مجھے  آئل چینج کرنا پڑیگا * _*mujhe aa'il chenj karna paRega. *_But I am digressing... 

I think the word *tabdiil* *  تبدیل* and its noun *tabdiilii* *تبدیلی*  is not used in Hindi and instead in Hindi there is a word from the same Arabic root, something like *बदलाव* ? I don't really remember well. This word, I think is unknown in Urdu.

And there are other words (plenty) from this Arabic root used in Urdu... 

Such as _*mutabaadal*_ *متبادل*  = alternate, commonly used in expressions such as  *متبادل راستہ * (= alternate way) = road diversion....

And more...


----------



## panjabigator

> Don't forget the word* badlii* used in different contexts such as in *adla-badlii ادلہ بدلی / अदला बदली*     (as in an exchange of... anything material, such as _rings_ for an engagement or _prisoners_ between countries at war)...


Great word!  I forgot to mention that one.  Does *ادلہ* mean anything by itself or is it an echo word?



> Of course if you want to show that you are someone, you'd better say *مجھے  آئل چینج کرنا پڑیگا * _*mujhe aa'il chenj karna paRega. *_But I am digressing...


  Off topic but somewhat apropos comment: I once asked a 3 wheeler to drop me off at a gas station.  He had no clue.  I completely forgot that South Asia doesn't use the word "gas station" for "petrol pump"!  But as petrol and oil are different, I see the error of my ways.



> I think the word *tabdiil* *  تبدیل* and its noun *tabdiilii* *تبدیلی*  is not used in Hindi and instead in Hindi there is a word from the same Arabic root, something like *बदलाव* ? I don't really remember well. This word, I think is unknown in Urdu.


Past experiences on this forum make apprehensive to say this (gulp!), but I've heard  *تبدیل* in Hindi before.  I.e., it's Hindi   I've also heard *बदलाव *in Hindi too; is it not used in Urdu? (The word is بدلاو).


----------



## teaboy

So is there a difference between _tabdil karna_ and _tabdili karna_?  (Is there a _tabdili karna_?)


----------



## akak

teaboy said:


> So is there a difference between _tabdil karna_ and _tabdili karna_? (Is there a _tabdili karna_?)


 
I'd describe it as 
_tabdil karna_ -- to change
_tabdili karna_ -- making a change


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

akak said:


> I'd describe it as
> _tabdil karna_ -- to change
> _tabdili karna_ -- making a change




Yes indeed, so it means you would use it like this =

*کسی چیز کو  تبدیل  کرنا *
kisii chiiz ko tabdiil karnaa


*کسی چیز کی تبدیلی کرنا* 
kisii chiiz kii tadbiilii karnaa




panjabigator said:


> I've heard  *تبدیل* in Hindi before.  I.e., it's Hindi   I've also heard *बदलाव *in Hindi too; is it not used in Urdu? (The word is بدلاو).



I trust you on this. I am no expert of Hindi. Remember I wrote above = I think.... One thing is for sure. It is not as used as in Urdu.

Never heard بدلاؤ   used in Urdu.... 




panjabigator said:


> Great word!  I forgot to mention that one.  Does *ادلہ* mean anything by itself or is it an echo word?



I do also think it is an echo word. Never come across it used otherwise....


----------



## akak

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Yes indeed, so it means you would use it like this =
> 
> *کسی چیز کو تبدیل کرنا *
> kisii chiiz ko tabdiil karnaa
> 
> 
> *کسی چیز کی تبدیلی کرنا*
> kisii chiiz *kii* tadbiilii karnaa


 
I think _mein_ is the preposition used.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

OOOpps.. Your are right on all account !

My bad


----------



## panjabigator

Can anyone address my previous question?



> Is بدلہ as 'revenge' from the same Arabic word as these other words?  The other word I know for 'revenge' is انتقام.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Can anyone address my previous question?
> 
> 
> 
> Is بدلہ as 'revenge' from   the same Arabic word as these other words? The other word I know for   'revenge' is انتقام.
Click to expand...

  In a word, yes! The etymology is the same for all but quite confusingly in Arabic بدلة \ بذلة = suit of clothes! However, Platts gives this:

  H بدلا  बदला_badlā_ [from A. _badal_], s.m. Change; exchange; lieu, stead; substitute; return, recompense; compensation, reparation, restitution, indemnification, redress; requital, retaliation, reprisal, retribution, revenge:—_badlā denā_ (-_ko_), To make a return, give something in exchange or return, give an equivalent; to recompense, requite; to compensate; to make restitution, make amends, to indemnify:—_badlā lenā_ (-_kā_, for; -_se_, from), To take revenge; to retaliate; to wreak vengeance (on):—_badle_, postp. In exchange (for -_ke_), in return (for), in lieu (of).

  The idea of revenge seems to come from the latter meanings of the primary word:   _redress; requital, retaliation, reprisal, retribution, revenge_.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

By the way in Pashto, it is badal, not badlah...

It is one of the key 'commandments' of the Pakhtunwali.


----------



## panjabigator

Ah, very good to know!  And thanks for that Pashto bit, Cilqui


----------



## teaboy

So one might say:

_mansuba badalna hai. _
(The plan has to be changed)
_
mansuba ko tabdil karna hai. 
_(The plan has to be changed)

_mansuba meN tabdiili karna hai.
_(There has to be a change in the plan.)

Are these correct?

And then, if you wanted to say, Plan A needs to be exchanged for Plan B...how would you say that?


----------



## teaboy

Could someone give me an example or two of how to use _tabaadal_?


----------



## panjabigator

I just did a google search on my suggestion above and found this sentence here:


> آج کے تبادلہ ِخیال کی مشق کے لئے 'نسیم نکہت ' کی اس غزل کو پڑھیں۔


----------

